# FS - Angels, tanks, ornaments, misc aquarium stuff



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,
I have a few things I would like to find good homes for: all prices are firm. thx.

They were all looking for food so it was hard to get good pics..
1. Cream Angel Fish - Large - $10
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Stuff for sale 2010/DSCN0802.jpg

2. Silver and black striped Angel Fish - Large - $10
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Stuff for sale 2010/DSCN0800.jpg

6. 33 gallon tank - lid, light, tank - $50 FIRM . 36x12.5x18

10. plastic fish bowl - large - $1
glass bowl - medium - $2
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Stuff for sale 2010/DSCN0792.jpg

11. Bridge - $10
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Stuff for sale 2010/DSCN0791.jpg

12. tree - $15
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Stuff for sale 2010/DSCN0796.jpg

13. 5 gallon lids - $10 ea
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Stuff for sale 2010/DSCN0797.jpg

17. Tank ornament (front and back pic) - $15
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0850.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0855.jpg

18. Betta bowl - $2
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0852.jpg

19. Anchor - $10 
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0853.jpg

Pick up only. In langley BC.
Thx.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

[email protected]

I am interested in the pea puffer! =) sent me some pictures plzzzz~

thanks

Nick


----------



## 604steve (May 27, 2010)

I'm also interested in the pea puffers. 
Nick...you looking to take 'em all...if so I'll take 2 off your hands. PM me. PM'd pink...
Steve


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

pea puffers kind of all look the same actually. Ive pm'd both..maybe get back to me if/when your sure on taking them or not..
thx..


----------



## 604steve (May 27, 2010)

I'll take them all...Nick PM me and let me know how many you want...PM'd Pink my#.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

i am looking to get 3 if you are taking them all.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

preferr all male or all female or 2female 1male =P


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for pictures added Thx!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

all great stuff! awsome deals! u better buy it or i will!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

uh oh lol...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

more items and pics added..


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Are there any pea puffers left?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry, peas are gone.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for lots of stuff!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bumps till all is gone...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP for tons of stuff that needs to go...thx!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpity bump again


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

33 gallon still for sale...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I would like the betta bowl! How many you got?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bump


----------

